

Scientists Build Record-Setting Metamaterial Flat Lens - ChuckMcM
http://www.nist.gov/cnst/20130523_flatlens.cfm

======
ChuckMcM
I keep watching for a meta material pair of glasses that I can wear which
correct my vision but are basically flat. While focusing UV light isn't that
useful for me, a friend of mine at Intel pointed out that UV lithography in 3
dimensions can make for some interesting resist patterns, and that may be
applicable to MEMS manufacturing.

